# Projector



## and1 (Mar 30, 2018)

What do you guys think of the Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 800?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you have the budget for the 4040 ??


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

and1 said:


> What do you guys think of the Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 800?


Do not settle for 720p in a projection system if you intend to primarily use it for movies. Save for at least a 1080p unit. The larger you blow up any image the more important it becomes to have a higher resolution display.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
SMPTE, THX, ISF, Lion AV Consultants

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

